
Why all companies should have a Heroku-like platform for their developers - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@anubhavmishra/why-all-companies-should-have-a-heroku-like-platform-for-their-developers-ee96a6fc6bc0
======
anubhavmishra
Hello all, I am the author of the blog post. Just wanted to clarify a few
things. This is a older post when Deis Workflow was being actively maintained.
It is no longer actively maintained: [https://deis.com/blog/2017/deis-
workflow-final-release/](https://deis.com/blog/2017/deis-workflow-final-
release/)

Also, the intention of the post to show that there is value to create a PaaS
for allowing developers to rapidly try out ideas without waiting on
infrastructure to be provisioned. If these ideas were proven, they could then
deploy the applications to a maintained production grade environment.

------
hnzix
I'm curious, what are the benefits if any of configuring Deis on K8s on AWS
instead of just Heroku Private Spaces, for standard CRUD apps without huge
scale?

~~~
jsjohnst
Closer mirroring to production environment and having one provider needing to
be maintained.

~~~
legostormtroopr
That's only true if you are testing with Heroku but deploying to something
else. But if you use Heroku for production you still only have one provider to
maintain.

~~~
jsjohnst
I assumed since they were asking they were using something else for prod. If
you use Heroku for production, I’m not sure why you’d use something different
for Dev.

